# Wife sas she loves me but it feels different



## RP2804 (Aug 31, 2009)

She has been gone for 4 months now.she tells me this all the time.what is she saying?


----------



## maynard2121 (Sep 25, 2009)

My wife just told me this after our 2nd anniversary- she says she's not in love w/ me anymore- but that she loves me as a person and as a friend. I'm sorry for ywhat you're going through- I would see if she's willing to go to counselling. My wife came to one session w/ me and has agreed to a second- but her mind is already made up. She does not know if she can ever feel the same way about me again. There may or may not be another man or at least an EA- such as in my situation. The sad truth is I never realized exactly what she means to me, and feel the fool for not ever showing it.

All my best


----------



## RP2804 (Aug 31, 2009)

She told me sunday she if her feelings for me will grow.i don`t know whether or not to believe her.i`m at the verge of needing her decision to come back or call it quits.am i wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

Hate to say this.

When my W left she was saying she loves me and even that she will come back.

But in meantime she got a phone bill of $4000 calling some guy.

Now we are in divorce process. She is happily in love with someone.


----------



## RP2804 (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife is staying at her dad`s house and has not moved any of her things out.i just believe she is sincere when she tells me that she loves me.i don`t know, maybe i`m a fool.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

What's the background for why she left?


----------

